# Let's try this...



## user4 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ok, so I'm going to jump on the fitness bandwaggon... I feel so lost so maybe someone around here can help me out. So I'm technically on weight watchers but I haven't been going to the meetings. I am not going to share my weight because... we cuz I'm not... lmao. But I will say that I would like to lose about 30-35 lbs. I havent set a date yet but eh. 

My goals for this week: lose 2-3 lbs and go to the gym at least 3 times... 

So for me, this is how it's gonna work. This is gonna be like a work out and food journal. I will write what I eat and what kind of work out and for how long I do it... Hopefully I can keep some kind of control over what I am doing or not doing...


----------



## user4 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ok so far today...

breakfast: cereal and skim milk (2 pts)
               2 cups of water (i need to drink more water)
snack: 1/2 bag of lays light chips (1 pt)
          about 4 cups water
lunch: lentil soup (3 pts)
         greek salad (3 pts)
         2 cups water
snack: small piece of pound cake (2 pts)
          i cup strawberries (1pt)
          2 cups water
dinner: spagetti squash with light butter (1 pt)
          mixed veggies stir fried in 1 tsp OO (1pt)
dessert: 1/2 cup ice cream (3 pts)

17 pts total... i need to get my pts up... hmmm...


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 9, 2006)

good luck. 

my mother did weight watchers. i would go to the meetings with here and those things were boring. i used to leave and get pizza then come back.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_ i would go to the meetings with here and those things were boring. i used to leave and get pizza then come back._

 
Wow, that's motivational...ha.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 9, 2006)

As for Sxychicka1014, Weight Watchers is great if you stick to it. I've never done it, but have had friends and family who have and they've all had great results. One of my friends is 24 and she lost about 40lbs! She went off Weight Watchers for about 2 years and has only gained back 20. Of course, she's back on it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Other then losing the weight, it teaches you about portion control and since you can eat most anything you are not depriving yourself. You learn how to moderate and that will last a lifetime whether you stay on Weight Watchers or not.
Good Luck Sweetie!!!! We're all rooting for ya


----------



## Shawna (Mar 9, 2006)

I've seen your pics and you do not look overweight to me.  You're gorgeous!  Anyhow, the real key is portion control and calories in must be equal to calories out.  Simple.  These crazy fad diets may work for a while but it really is just a matter of balance.  Weight watchers is one of the best out there, and I like that it practices good healthy eating.  I know you'll do great


----------



## user4 (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks for the support guys!!! haha, u guys are gonna know everything i eat... haha... funny


----------



## user4 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok, this is today's list:

breakfast: frosted mini wheats and coffee (1 pt)
               2 cups of water
snack: 1 piece of chocolate (2 pts)
          2 cups of water
lunch: veggies and a rice cake (2 pt)
         a bottle of diet pepsi
snack: grapefruit (1 pt)
          2 cups of water
dinner: 1 cup wheat pasta (4 pts)
          marinara sauce (1 pt)

total: 11 pts

so far i havent gone to the gym... i guess my 3 times will have to start tomorrow!!! ugh. im so freaking lazy!!!


----------



## user4 (Mar 14, 2006)

breakfast: plum (all i had time for in the morning) (1pt)
lunch: swiss cheese sandwich with lettuce n tomatoe (4 pts)
snack: popcorn (2pts)
dinner: potato with marinera sauce and PS mozarella cheese and parm cheese (7 points) 
          salad with oil and vinegar (1 pt)
snack: rice cake with cream cheese and jelly (3 pts)
          nuts (4 pts)

22 pts


----------



## user4 (Mar 15, 2006)

BTW, lost 4 lbs this week! whoot!!!

breakfast: bread with a slice of LF cheese (2 pts)
               FF milk (2 pts)
snack: small piece of banana nut muffin (2 pts)
lunch: egg salad with FF mayo with lettuce and tomatoes (2 pts)
         5 fried (1 pt)
         some LF columbo frozen yogurt (2 pts)
snack: 1/2 bag of lays light chips (1pt)
          1 WW chocolate (1 pt)
dinner: lentil soup (2 pts)
          grilled swiss sandwich (2 pts)
          salad (0 pts)
dessert: some WW desert (3 pts)
snack: rice cake and jelly (2 pts)

(damn im eating super bad today... ugh)

22 pts total


----------



## user4 (Mar 16, 2006)

breakfast: oatmean (2 pts)
snack: 2 M&m almonds (1 pt)
lunch: salad with dressing (1 pt)
         2 cups oranges ( 2 pts)
         grilled cheese (6 pts)
         1 chocolate (1 pt)- i am sooooo in a chocolate mood today
snack: 1 chocolate (1 pt)
          WW dessert (3 pts)
dinner: veggie burger on pita (???)
          about 10 fries (soooo bad they made me sick!!!) (???)
          whipped cream: 2 pts
19+dinner...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 16, 2006)

I think your doing great,  I am 20yrs old and I am constantly battling the bulge I go up and down between 115-140 all the time(currently130). Literally like a yo yo and I wish I would have done weight watchers in the very beginning before all the "fad" diets that I have now tried.I am just now starting to get my weight stabilized after about 3 years of trying everything. Also  I had a friend 25yrs old now,and she did weight watchers she went from 185 down to 125 in about 8 or 9 months..she stuck to it pretty strict but she never went to meetings(just weigh ins) because she thought the meetings were to boring.She exercised moderately but nothing over the top or extreme. But that was about 5 years ago and now she goes back and forth with like 5-10lbs and when she starts to gain she goes back into like mini weight watchers mode for like a few weeks and then it's gone again.  By mini weight watchers mode I mean she doesn't re-join or anything she just kinda guesstimates her points and like eats the meals for a few weeks. She was at her heaviest and then she lost all the weight and since then she has had a baby gained about 40lbs in her pregnancy and that came off  within like 2 or 3 months after the baby was born. She swears by it because it's flexible where if you want to eat something overly fattening or indulging you can but you just have to watch your other point intake for that day. She doesn't even look like that same person(she was beautiful before) but now you truthfully cannot believe it's the same person or body. She also feels so much better and has much more self confidence which is the most important thing. Just thought I'd tell you all this..maybe it will help keep you motivated. Just keep your goal in the back of your mind, take it 1 day at a time and don't stress over it (i think stress holds weight) You will lose it all in time, and once you get to your goal you will be so proud of yourself and so will all of us at Specktra!! 
P.S- you should also post bi-monthly  or monthly pics. You will love it when ppl can start to notice!
Also sorry for such a long post!


----------



## user4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_I think your doing great,  I am 20yrs old and I am constantly battling the bulge I go up and down between 115-140 all the time(currently130). Literally like a yo yo and I wish I would have done weight watchers in the very beginning before all the "fad" diets that I have now tried.I am just now starting to get my weight stabilized after about 3 years of trying everything. Also  I had a friend 25yrs old now,and she did weight watchers she went from 185 down to 125 in about 8 or 9 months..she stuck to it pretty strict but she never went to meetings(just weigh ins) because she thought the meetings were to boring.She exercised moderately but nothing over the top or extreme. But that was about 5 years ago and now she goes back and forth with like 5-10lbs and when she starts to gain she goes back into like mini weight watchers mode for like a few weeks and then it's gone again.  By mini weight watchers mode I mean she doesn't re-join or anything she just kinda guesstimates her points and like eats the meals for a few weeks. She was at her heaviest and then she lost all the weight and since then she has had a baby gained about 40lbs in her pregnancy and that came off  within like 2 or 3 months after the baby was born. She swears by it because it's flexible where if you want to eat something overly fattening or indulging you can but you just have to watch your other point intake for that day. She doesn't even look like that same person(she was beautiful before) but now you truthfully cannot believe it's the same person or body. She also feels so much better and has much more self confidence which is the most important thing. Just thought I'd tell you all this..maybe it will help keep you motivated. Just keep your goal in the back of your mind, take it 1 day at a time and don't stress over it (i think stress holds weight) You will lose it all in time, and once you get to your goal you will be so proud of yourself and so will all of us at Specktra!! 
P.S- you should also post bi-monthly  or monthly pics. You will love it when ppl can start to notice!
Also sorry for such a long post!_

 
i was thinking about that actually... the pic thing that is... i think i might start.... but i feel so fat i dont wanna post full body pics... lmao! im such a loser!!!


----------



## user4 (Mar 17, 2006)

breakfast: bran muffin (5pts)
              plum (1 pt)


----------



## luminious (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Wow, that's motivational...ha._

 
i was really skinny so i felt outta place there.. they looked like they didnt want me there so i would leave and just stay for the end with my mom. she was the only one losing weight.

oh and i did try the whole points thing once.. i would take whatever points they allowed me and reduced it and would add points to what i ate so it added up quicker and i ended up losing like 8 pounds the first week and 5 the next. after that i didnt wanna it no more or else i woulda disappeared.


----------



## user4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_i was really skinny so i felt outta place there.. they looked like they didnt want me there so i would leave and just stay for the end with my mom. she was the only one losing weight.

oh and i did try the whole points thing once.. i would take whatever points they allowed me and reduced it and would add points to what i ate so it added up quicker and i ended up losing like 8 pounds the first week and 5 the next. after that i didnt wanna it no more or else i woulda disappeared._

 
that actually screws up ur system... the whole point system works supposedly so that u can continue to lose weight... say u start off with 22 points and then when u hit a certain weight (i think 150) u go down to 20 points, it encourages weight loss... but if u start off and ur supposed to have 22 points but only eat about 16-17 u'll lose fast in the beginning but then ur gonne hit a plateau really quickly because it's really unhealthy to eat so little and u cant go under say 15 points or something and stay healthy... so if all u wanted to lost was like 13 lbs and u were set in 2 weeks then ok, but for people who are in it for the longer run (like i wanna lost about 30) i cant do something like that... cuz once u hit a plateau.... u get kind of unmotivated and quit (which i did the first time around last year and gained a lot of weight back cuz i was like fuck it) and its cuz i did that too... i would eat VERY little points and lost like 20 lbs but then didnt lose a single ounce in like a month and 1/2 and i was eating sooo little that i was like WTF...


----------



## user3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Just laying it all out there mama!

Looks like you are doing a great job!


----------



## user4 (Mar 21, 2006)

ok so i havent posted my food ini a couple days... mostly cuz i felt soooo guilty about eating sooo much this past weekend and gaining a pound... ugh. it was my mom's bday and we had a party for her with LOTS of food and LOTS of alcohol... so i'm gonna forget about all that and start over today.... no more leftovers... lol

breakfast: fiber1 cereal and 1/2 glass milk (2 pts)
snack: about 3-4 tater tots, coffe with a bit of milk, rice cake with a bit of jelly (5 pts)
lunch: salad with 2 oz cheese and dressing and a kiwi (4 points)


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 22, 2006)

Birthdays are BAD that way. Especially because a lot of people take offence if you don't eat at their function etc.

But don't be discouraged hon! I'm just reading through your progress and it sounds like you've been doing really well. Sure there'll be slight hiccups along the way, but I think you're very on track! Not that I thought you need to lose or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wanting to cheer you on!


----------



## user4 (Mar 23, 2006)

ugh im becoming lazy......

today....
breakfast: cereal and milk (2) and tea (0)
snack: cofee with milk and rice cake with jelly (2)
lunch: lentil soup and green salad with oil and vinegar (5)


----------



## colormust (Mar 23, 2006)

sounds like you get to eat a lot of yummy food on weightwatchers.  i have thought out joining weightwaters or jenny craig.....do you think that w/w is better?


----------



## user4 (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_sounds like you get to eat a lot of yummy food on weightwatchers.  i have thought out joining weightwaters or jenny craig.....do you think that w/w is better?_

 
i think WW is better... cuz u can honestly eat anything as long as you have some sort of protion control... and i dont mean like tiny itty bity portions that you cant live with... i love it... right now im kind of on limbo though cuz i dont know what the hell im doing... and im eating waaay too much junk food... lmao.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 3, 2006)

Noooo! Don't eat too much junk food! Think of all the good work you've been doing!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 3, 2006)

oooh nooo! no junk food! post a pic up so that way we can help you hold you to it! if you have an inspiration pic... post it too =)

everytime i find a cute cute outfit from a magazine i clip it and put it on my fridge... that way i can tell myself.. wait i want to look good in that. right now it's wedding dresses... my bf thinks im nuts =)


----------



## Wattage (Apr 15, 2006)

Sxychika! *pulls you back on the bandwagon*


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

Update us, syxchika! Tells us what's been up... or what's bothering you? I can't seem to stay on my plan for too long and it's annoying me... I tend to make a lot of excuses for myself.... so that's what I need all the girls here on specktra for =)


----------

